# Evinrude 5 PS 4-Takt Transport



## liszart (21. September 2014)

Hallo!

Ich wollte meinen Außenborder der Marke Evinrude (5PS, 4-Takt, Bj. 2001) im Kofferaum meines PKW`s transportieren.
Leider habe ich kein Bedienungshandbuch oder Ähnliches für den Motor.
Auf dem Motor konnte ich auch keinen Hinweis finden, in welcher Lage er transportiert werden soll/muss.
Kann mir von Euch evtl. jemand weiter helfen bzw. hat möglicherweise jemand ein Bedienungshandbuch oder eine Idee woher man dies als PDF beziehen kann?
Ich konnte im Internet leider nicht sehr viel zu diesem Motor finden!
Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar!

Gruß Liszart


----------



## Don-Machmut (21. September 2014)

*AW: Evinrude 5 PS 4-Takt Transport*

moin ....

normal wird der 4 takt Motor immer auf der Pinnenseite abgelegt ..so kenne ich es vom tohatsu und suzuki #h


----------



## Chef XXX (21. September 2014)

*AW: Evinrude 5 PS 4-Takt Transport*

Moin,

unter der Haube an Motorwanne müssten 2 Angüssen dran sein.
Die wurden extra zu Ablage angegossen.
Bei deinem Motor von Propellerseite(hinten) links.

Gruß Eric


----------



## liszart (21. September 2014)

*AW: Evinrude 5 PS 4-Takt Transport*

Ja das kenne ich von suzuki auch!
Bei dem Hondamotor den ich hatte war das auch klar gekennzeichnet aber hier nicht...
@ Eric du meinst die beiden Gummipuffer neben der Haubenöffnung rechts und links also das man ihn quasi auf die Propellerseite legt?
Daran dachte ich auch schon aber das erschien mir nicht so logisch...


----------



## Südschwedenfan (22. September 2014)

*AW: Evinrude 5 PS 4-Takt Transport*

Der Yamaha musste auch auf die Pinnenseite gelegt werden.

Habe aber sicherheitshalber eine Decke auf meine Angelkiste gelegt und den Motor dann darauf abgelegt, also ca. 25cm. höher.


----------



## Krüger82 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Evinrude 5 PS 4-Takt Transport*

Was könnte bei "falscher" lagerrung während des transports denn mit dem motor passieren!! Sorry wenn ich doof frage, aber ich bin unwissend!!

Gruß


----------



## Bulettenbär (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Evinrude 5 PS 4-Takt Transport*

Öl kann auslaufen. Habe einen Suzuki 2,5 Viertakt. Das Öl kann dann über die Luftseite in den Vergaser und der Auspuff qualmt dann gut. Desweiteren ist es nichht schön wenn die Haube von innen mit Öl versifft ist


----------



## volkerm (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Evinrude 5 PS 4-Takt Transport*

Die Evinrude 4-T aus den Baujahren waren doch eigentlich Suzukis, falls ich mich nicht irre. Frag da mal an.
Falls da nix kommt, die 4-T haben einen Oelmessstab. Ich wuerde im Zweifel die Maschine mit dem Oelmessstab nach oben legen.


----------



## benzy (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Evinrude 5 PS 4-Takt Transport*

Außenbordmotoren,egal welcher Hersteller , die liegend transportieret werden sollen immer auf die Pinnenseite legen. Da sind extra Angüsse dran das der Kopf höher liegt. Das Problem ist nicht das bei falscher Lagerung das Öl auslaufen könnte sondern das die Gefahr besteht das Öl läuft in den Brennraum läuft. Dies bekommt man eigentlich nicht mit. Nur in dem Moment wenn der Motor gestartet wird und Öl im Brennraum ist wird dieser dadurch in seinem Volumen verkleinert. Beim Verdichten wenn der Kolben nach oben komm ist es dann meisten passiert-Flüssigkeiten lassen sich ja bekanntlich nicht verdichten-Ventilschaden wenn's milde ausgeht!


----------



## zokker (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Evinrude 5 PS 4-Takt Transport*

Hatte wir dieses jahr auch einmal.
Ein kunde kam mit einem motor (ich glaube es war ein 5 ps'er) der blockiert war. Ließ sich nicht anreißen, war fest. Erst mal wurde der anreißmechanismus geprüft, der war ok. Kollege hatte aber schon eine ahnung und er lag richtig. Zündkerze raus und mal langsam durchgedreht und da lief das öl schon. 
Fehlerursache war, falsche transportlage. Achso, im vergaser war auch noch öl.


----------



## volkerm (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Evinrude 5 PS 4-Takt Transport*

Benzy,
die Problematik ist klar.
Haben sich alle Hersteller auf das Lagerungsprinzip geeinigt?
Waere schön.


----------



## bennyhill (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Evinrude 5 PS 4-Takt Transport*

Es scheint Ausnahmen von der Pinnenseite zu geben,war in April in Irland und die Motoren (alles Mercury) mussten immer mühsam zum Boot transportiert werden. Deshalb erinnere ich mich genau, das diese Motoren *nicht *auf der Pinnenseite transportiert werden durften. War aber auch mit Aufklebern deutlich gekennzeichnet.
Gruß bennyhill


----------



## benzy (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Evinrude 5 PS 4-Takt Transport*



bennyhill schrieb:


> Es scheint Ausnahmen von der Pinnenseite zu geben,war in April in Irland und die Motoren (alles Mercury) mussten immer mühsam zum Boot transportiert werden. Deshalb erinnere ich mich genau, das diese Motoren *nicht *auf der Pinnenseite transportiert werden durften. War aber auch mit Aufklebern deutlich gekennzeichnet.
> Gruß bennyhill



Waren bestimmt rechtslenker wegen dem Linksverkehr dort!:vik::q:q:q


----------



## bennyhill (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Evinrude 5 PS 4-Takt Transport*



benzy schrieb:


> Waren bestimmt rechtslenker wegen dem Linksverkehr dort!:vik::q:q:q


So merkwürdige Ideen hatte ich auch...


----------



## ulf (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Evinrude 5 PS 4-Takt Transport*



benzy schrieb:


> Außenbordmotoren,egal welcher Hersteller , die liegend transportieret werden sollen immer auf die Pinnenseite legen. [...]



Hallo

Aber nur wenn's kein Honda ist. 

Gruß Ulf


----------

